# Brunch is served.



## wanna-be-smoker (Feb 24, 2018)

Brunch is served.

These steaks were pre-seasoned and vacuum sealed and frozen. I took them out last night with the of incorporating my smoker/sous vide and flat top.

I put some smoke on them then in the sous vide for 1.15 hours and to a temp of 120. Them put them on the flat top until 130 and made some eggs for my brunch sandwich lol


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 24, 2018)

I don't think I would be needing any more food for the day after a brunch like that!
Just a nap!
Al


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 24, 2018)

Ha...  restaurant meal. Nice


----------



## lovethemeats (Feb 24, 2018)

That is one heck of a brunch. I see you made it more healthy by incorporating the wheat toast. :)
Two of them sammies and sit back on the reclining chair. Oh yeah.


----------



## wanna-be-smoker (Feb 24, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> I don't think I would be needing any more food for the day after a brunch like that!
> Just a nap!
> Al




lol you know how it goes when you cook. i had one sandwich because i snacked while i cooked.everybody else liked
it lol


lovethemeats said:


> That is one heck of a brunch. I see you made it more healthy by incorporating the wheat toast. :)
> Two of them sammies and sit back on the reclining chair. Oh yeah.



Lol the butter was hickory cold smoked


----------



## lovethemeats (Feb 24, 2018)

LOL. That's awesome!


----------

